# Recherche Pilote WIFI Club-internet.box pour mac !!!



## Titoon (12 Avril 2006)

HELP!!  

Salut à tous, je ne trouve pas ces maudits pilote pour la Club-internet box (la noire) compatible mac, j'ai bien le cd... mais il ne sont pas présent cest maudits pilotes WIFI  Donc voila ci quellqun conais l'endroit ou les télécharger ca serait géniale!! Je pourais enfin me servir de l'aiport de mon IBOOK 

Merci pour vos futurs réponses


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Avril 2006)

Titoon a dit:
			
		

> HELP!!
> 
> Salut à tous, je ne trouve pas ces maudits pilote pour la Club-internet box (la noire) compatible mac, j'ai bien le cd... mais il ne sont pas présent cest maudits pilotes WIFI  Donc voila ci quellqun conais l'endroit ou les télécharger ca serait géniale!! Je pourais enfin me servir de l'aiport de mon IBOOK
> 
> Merci pour vos futurs réponses



Tu ne dois pas avoir besoin de pilotes mais seulement d'activer la carte Airport


----------



## Titoon (12 Avril 2006)

JE L'AI ACTIVER... mais il me detecte un reseau NETGEAR me demande un mot de passe... bref la je cest pas ou choppé les infos de conexions..

comment je doit mis prendre?


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Avril 2006)

Titoon a dit:
			
		

> JE L'AI ACTIVER... mais il me detecte un reseau NETGEAR me demande un mot de passe... bref la je cest pas ou choppé les infos de conexions..
> 
> comment je doit mis prendre?



Le réseau Netgear c'est le tien ?? c'est le modèle de ta box ?? 
Ensuite il doit te demander la clé WEP, que tu peux trouver sur ton modem ou sur le CD.
Excuse de ne pas être précis mais je ne suis pas chez CI


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Avril 2006)

Bien sure tu as consulté cette fiche


----------



## Titoon (12 Avril 2006)

Je regardes tes réponses et prévient de lévolution.
Merci de l'importance ataché


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Avril 2006)

Titoon a dit:
			
		

> Je regardes tes réponses et prévient de lévolution.
> Merci de l'importance ataché



Pas de quoi ... 
Regarde la fiche de l'assistance ... tout est indiqué pour les mots de passe


----------



## Titoon (12 Avril 2006)

NIQUELLE!!!  

Je suis dans mon salon en train de jouer à World of warcraft...:rateau: 
Troooooop coool vraiment merci, la comunauté MacG est vraiment GENNIALE :love: 

A bientôt


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Avril 2006)

Titoon a dit:
			
		

> NIQUELLE!!!
> 
> Je suis dans mon salon en train de jouer à World of warcraft...:rateau:
> Troooooop coool vraiment merci, la comunauté MacG est vraiment GNENIALE :love:
> ...



Pense que l'Assistance en premier ... c'est pas mis en ligne pour occuper des serveurs :love:


----------

